# hey



## skinnylegs (Mar 12, 2007)

hi you may remember me from a few messagis below but for some reason i could not log in.so now im skinnylegs without the capital S.


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

Your account was deleted by accident. Please make sure to post under your new name and not the old one cause it shows up as 'guest' when you use it. And welcome back.


----------

